# Lohnt sich Oculus Rift DK2



## DrHDready (13. Mai 2014)

Lohnt es sich das neue Oculus zu holen oder wird da warscheinlich noch mal ne bessere Version rauskommen.
Es kommt ja bestimmt auch noch was neues von Facebook oder?
Da weiss man ja aber auch nicht ob es dann eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Mai 2014)

Falls du mit dem Teil hauptsächlich entwickeln willst, ist es eigentlich egal, da die DevKits kompatibel sind. Wenn du es nur nutzen willst, solltest du besser auf die finale Endkundenversion warten.


----------



## DrHDready (13. Mai 2014)

Ok.Wollte es eigentlich nur nutzen


----------



## Gummix (2. Juni 2014)

Also für Elite Dangerous haben sich viele das Devkit bestellt.
Mir wäre aber die Auflösung zu gering, der der Endkunderversion soll die besser sein.

Man kann sich auch erstma TrackIR holen, dann hat man schonmal das Motion^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Juni 2014)

ich würde mir die rift jetzt noch nicht holen.
ich hatte mir mal eine testweise gekauft, und mittlerweile schon wieder verkauft.
es ist nicht so ganz einfach das teil zum laufen zu kriegen und es gibt bis jetzt noch kaum titel die sich damit gut spielen lassen.
es ist schon ein hammer spielgefühl! einfach unbeschreiblich.
ABER
für Langzeit zocker ist das teil absolut NICHT zu empfehlen.
bei jedem menschen ist es etwas anders. ich persönlich hatte z.b. echt Probleme das teil länger wie 30 Minuten auf zu haben.
dann kann einem schon schlecht werden. ein kollege von mir wurd sogar richtig schwindlig und das nach nur 5 Minuten nutzungsdauer.


----------

